# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Energy cycling for recall and lucidity

## Robo

I have been experimenting with this since I discovered it awhile ago, It may be something already discovered, but I figured I would share.

It's a technique I discovered that improves my recall tremendously, and last night, the first time I tried it for lucidity, I got 3 lucid cues that I can remember (I don't normally get any). I didn't catch them in the dream, but they happened.

Basically, when you lay down for bed, say, "Dream" or "Dreaming" feel your energy shift and move, feel it cycling as long as it feels natural. I usually do it a few times, repeating the word every time. 

same thing for the words "Remember" and "I am dreaming" or "Lucidity" but the cycles seem to be different for different words. so make sure you don't force the energy to go a certain way.

After you feel you are done, just roll over and fall asleep.

If you feel up to it, tell me how it works for you. I would love to hear.

----------

